# Rota Wheels, possibly custom offset available



## vanos954 (Mar 4, 2007)

Bimmerforums.com is having a group buy on Rota wheels. They are cheap (inexpensive) cast wheels but a few models are relatively strong and lightweight. They have a model called the Torque that is a split 5 spoke and comes in 18x8, 18x8.5 and 18x9.5. They can do custom offsets since it is a custom group buy, they just need at least 3 people to order rims in each model/size/offset. I was thinking at least 3 of us could get in on the deal for the Rota Torques in Silver in either an 18x8 (offset 45?) front or 18x8.5 (offset 42) front AND 18x9.5 in a 55 offset rear. This will give us the required clearance in the rear without cutting the fender, may require a slight roll depending on tire sizes. What do you think?

The rear offset of 55 in a 9.5 will give 26mm (about 1 inch) less clearance between the wheel and strut and extend an additional 12mm (about 1/2") toward the outside of the fender. I'm pretty sure this would clear as there is plenty of room in back. We could get a 50 offset which would be 21mm closer to the strut and stick out 17mm more. The front offsets will either give us 3mm more clearance to the strut in the 8" width and offset I listed or have the same clearance with the 42 offset, we could do a 40 offset on the front 8.5 for an additional 2mm clearance to the strut which wouldn't be bad either. Let me know guys and maybe we can get in on this. ~$800 for a set of rims, you can't go wrong. Only downside is about a 3 month turnaround.

http://forums.bimmerforums.com/forum/showthread.php?t=701160


----------



## Ninjured (Apr 28, 2006)

I might jump on this deal if we get enough interest. I do like the torque's the best...
I would definitely go for the staggered set-up but I was thinking more like 17" in front and 18" in the rear...


----------



## b_a_betterperson (Feb 16, 2005)

Wow, those are surprisingly nice. What's interesting is that my neighbor is the guy who imports these into the United States. His garage is loaded with them.


----------



## vanos954 (Mar 4, 2007)

For the money they are very nice indeed. Some people don't care for Rotas because they are knockoffs of other more expensive rims, but I could care less. I posted a message over on the bimmerforums for an 18x8 45 offset front and 18x9.5 55 offset rear with a 69.5mm centerbore (I hope that's the right centerbore) in silver. We'll see if we get 3 people to commit and if they get the order to go through. I think they'd fit good with a stock 235/40/18 front and 265/35/18 rear without rubbing or need to roll fenders, probably even a 275/35/18 rear would fit. We'll see.


----------



## vanos954 (Mar 4, 2007)

Just a reminder: I signed up on the bimmerforums.com board for the Rotas in the size I listed above. If you want in please follow the link and let the group buy leader know so you can be added to the list. If we get 3 he'll do the order in our size with a bmw 72.6 centerbore and we'll have to get our own hubcentric rings. If we get 5 he'll order the wheels in our very own 69.5 centerbore meaning no rings needed, don't see that too often for $825 for a set of wheels


----------



## Ninjured (Apr 28, 2006)

b_a_betterperson said:


> Wow, those are surprisingly nice. What's interesting is that my neighbor is the guy who imports these into the United States. His garage is loaded with them.


I'm assuming you have seen them up close then? Do you think they are good quality for the goat, etc?

BTW, I signed up over at the bimmer forum (as Ls2 G0aT) and got on the list with vanos954...


----------



## vanos954 (Mar 4, 2007)

TTT

We just need 1 more to sign up to get the rims in the sizes/offset needed for the GTO. If we get 3 more we can even have them in our very own 69.5mm centerbore and eliminate the need for hubcentric rings. Who's in besides me and LS2GOAT?


----------



## Ninjured (Apr 28, 2006)

Well, I may just go with these CSL Replicas--> http://www.europeanautosource.com/product_info.php?cPath=67_203_205_289&products_id=861


I like them better but will need hubcentric rings and most likely a fender roll...
they say call for price but the hyper black and silver are both $750/set


----------



## TR GTO (Mar 17, 2007)

I don't know, they all just look import tuner to me. Not what I would consider GTO style.


----------



## 6QTS11OZ (Mar 27, 2005)

Getting the proper offset and hub bore plus the pricing is real tempting. But none of those wheels stand out. Now those CSL replicas that *Ninjured* posted seems like the way to go.


----------



## socal gto (Mar 10, 2006)

Sorry to thread jack, but do any of you guys know where I can find a light weight 17x9 rim in our bolt pattern that has a regular 5 spoke design. I am looking for some rims for the track and maybe daily driven but can't find anything. I found one on the rota list that I thougt looked good but the largest they made it in is 17x8. If not I will probably have the rear wheels widened.


----------



## vanos954 (Mar 4, 2007)

While CSL rims are one of my all time favs, the 9.5 rear with 45 offset doesn't appeal to me. I'm not a big fan of cutting up wheel wells vs getting the correct sized wheels. Now depending on how the hub mounting surface is the CSL's can be shaved I'm sure to get closer to the right offset. They are still about 25lbs a piece though, a few lbs heavier than the Rotas. I think I saw a GTO with CSL's on it before, looked good.


----------

